# Can I use plug the Nook (color) charger into 220 volt outlet?



## Richardcrasta

Hi, 
I bought the Nook Color from the US and almost within a week traveled to Asia, where most electric outlets are 220v. 

Can i plug the charger for my Nook Color in? I'm going to be in Asia for quite a long time.

I notice that it takes a really long for it to charge from a laptop, and I am not even sure if the "percentage" of charge shown is correct. Also, it's not clear to me if the charging is better with the Nook connected to the laptop and recognized (USB mode), or with the cable attached, but ejected.

Thanks!
Richard


----------



## Jeff

According to the spec sheet, yes, you can use it at 220:



> Input: 100-240V~50/60Hz 0.5A; Output: 5.0V 1.8A


http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/NOOK-Color-NOOK-Tablet-Power-Kit-in-Asphalt/e/9781616813871?cds2pid=35719


----------



## Baraka

Plug it in only if you are using the original charger because in Asia the voltage is not stable always.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For what it's worth, I just returned from a trip to Vietnam and Cambodia (today, seriously!) and used an old Samsung USB charger and the "official" Apple charger to charge my iPad, Kindle, and an old Android phone with no service plan that I used as a GPS and MP3 player.  I did this for about three weeks and everything worked as it should.

Sorry, no Nookie on this trip for me.  But I'm sure that the Nook Color charger will work just as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Another comment...Twice when I was tired and/or distracted, I plugged chargers directly into the wall plugs without the adapter.  In both cases, it did NOT work, but (to my vast relief) it didn't fry anything, either.  I don't recommend this practice, and you may find that it fries your equipment despite my experience, but in my lucky case, it wasn't a disaster.


----------



## Pushka

The Hooded Claw said:


> Sorry, no Nookie on this trip for me.


Oh dear, never ever say that in Asia and Australia without expecting some weird looks. You even got me for a second. 

And yes, the Nook charger will be fine with 220.


----------

